# Friendly bass "tournament"



## Fisherman330 (Feb 13, 2013)

There are 4 of us going out in 2 different boats this sunday. We want to have a "tournament" all catch and release not even going to put them in the live wells. Anyways we were thinking to make it more "interesting" by only using one lure (could be a long morning). Losers have to buy dinner.

If you were going bass fishing and could only use 1 lure/set-up what would be your go to? :B


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Square bill crank bait 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Jig 7 days a week


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## majikarp (Mar 14, 2006)

Lipless crank


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Depends on the specific lake. Overall I'd use a super fluke.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I second the lipless crankbait.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

i dont know...they are not really chasing right now...i would go shaky head or drop shot.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ROOK (Mar 6, 2010)

texas rigged trick worm


----------



## LUNKER21 (Jul 3, 2011)

Spinnerbait it's destined to piss a couple of em off!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Senko......


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Top water frog.... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fisherman330 (Feb 13, 2013)

I been thinkin about using a Texas rig but I can be a little impatient at times and I'm sure ill be even more when the "pressure" is on lol

I guess it will depend on what my partner uses..


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

A night crawler... Lol:d:d


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

JIG baby. swim it, kill it drag it or flip it. there bass catching lures 3/8 ounce.


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I would need to see or know the body of water before I picked one lure but if it was a typical lake on a fair day in the summer than probably a texas rigged worm.There are a thousand kinds so whatever you have confidence in.


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

If it sunny a jig if it overcast a crank bait to dive to the depth I think they will be.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

A Texas rigged tube bait.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

GARNERMAN357 said:


> JIG baby. swim it, kill it drag it or flip it. there bass catching lures 3/8 ounce.


Bingo! Lots of versatility with a jig! If not a jig, I'd throw a tube!

Mr. A


----------

